
A Happy Life May Not Be a Meaningful Life - brahmwg
http://www.scientificamerican.com/article/a-happy-life-may-not-be-a-meaningful-life/
======
leonroy
Sums it up for me. Having two kids and starting and running my own business
has been stressful and difficult to put it mildly.

I know my wife and I would kill to get a decent holiday without the kids and
day to day stresses but that's unlikely in the forseeable.

That said having a kid and working for myself has been a life altering
experience. Not only has it changed my time and spending habits but it has
really shifted my appreciation for the work put in to build a person or a
company up.

Can't say I'm happier, but can't say I care about that as much I used to -
these new parts of my life are as the article states incredibly meaningful and
give immense satisfaction.

------
draw_down
Exactly :)

